# Tecumseh - Muffler Bolts



## ts8169 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey all,

I have a Tecumseh HM80 motor on a Toro 824. The muffler is shot which is an easy replacement. Just 2 main bolts that go through the muffler into the engine block and 1 at the top of the motor. My problem is that the 2 large bolts (through muffler) loosen up & fall out quickly, 1 of which has the threading stripped inside the motor. The bolt isn't stripped but inside the hole is, so the bolt can't be locked tight.

Do I need to re-tap the hole? I'm not sure how to do this... re-tap with same size thread? Do I need to 1-up? Can I just use a fancy high-temp loctight?


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

You'll need a HeliCoil to re-tap the hole to accept a stainless steel helicoil (5/16-18 ID), after drilling the hole out with a 21/64 drill.

I'm reading from the HeliCoil kit (5521-5) that I had to purchase a couple years ago for this very same purpose.

Best to never let the muffler bolts get loose, and start rattling around wrecking the aluminum threads . . . . I trusted those tabs on the muffler to prevent the bolts from ever loosening up; but that was misplaced trust.

The HeliCoil is a permanent fix . . . . sounds complicated; but it's really simple once you've done one.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Have tried a heavy dose of Loctite? Because of the high temp, you would probably need the red formula.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

You Can Change the Muffler Style to One that Screws Directly into the Block. You might have to modify the Airbox, but, it is an Alternative to Screwing Around with Bad Threads.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

The bolts should have a plate under them, you bend the tabs to the flats of the bolt. It then locks them in place.


----------



## ts8169 (Nov 9, 2015)

The muffler does bolt into the engine block I believe. The threads in the block are stripped enough to not hold 1 of the bolts. The 2nd bolt loosens up super quick even though it seems to have thread left. The bolts do have the plate with bent tap under them. I re-bent the tabs after tightening bolts 1-2 seasons ago but did no good. Vermont007 is right on with my solution. I'll need to retap the holes with HeliCoils and then use loctite on the threads. Never installed a HeliCoil but looked okay on YouTube. Looks like I'll be into it for $75 to replace muffler now.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Is this the Muffler you're needing to replace ?

MUFFLER for Tecumseh 35056 fits Snow King Snow Thrower / Blowers & Generators | eBay

You ought to be able to locate one for far less than $70.00 !

Regarding the HeliCoil, the most common mistake people make is to drill too deep into the Head or Crankcase . . . . mark your drill in advance so that you stop at the bottom of the current hole. I think it was a mere ¾" or ⅞"; and the drilling into aluminum goes FAST !

I've tried re-tapping some equipment for larger sized muffler bolts; but often found that the mufflers had reinforcing sleeves inside that inhibited the larger bolts going through the muffler itself; and increasing the diameter of those sleeves can weaken the muffler itself.

And I've tried LocTite, Blue and Red, and even one of those LocTite Thread Repair Kits (epoxy like plastic) . . . . but these products are not intended for the 400-500°F temperatures we achieve in 4 Cycle Mufflers.

When the threads have really been bashed up, or their integrity destroyed, you can't expect to glue them up permanently . . . . maybe for a few weeks. Not something to anticipate Mid-Winter !

I'd loan you my HeliCoil Kit and the 21/64" Drill Bit if you were closer . . . . the Kit comes with 12 SS Coils; I hope not to need it's use again. Whole deal, Kit and Drill cost me less than $20.00.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Easy Cheap Fix Screws into the Exhaust Port. SMALL ENGINE LOW-TONE MUFFLER REPLACES BRIGGS AND STRATTON 393010 | eBay


----------



## ts8169 (Nov 9, 2015)

Vermont007 said:


> Is this the Muffler you're needing to replace ?
> 
> MUFFLER for Tecumseh 35056 fits Snow King Snow Thrower / Blowers & Generators | eBay
> 
> ...


Yes VT, that's the muffler. That's actually the cheapest I've seen it sell for. Shipped! Sorry I didn't clarify but the $70 I quoted was for the new muffler and helicoil kit / tools (which I don't have). I really appreciate your offer but yes, 200 miles is a bit far. Looks like I'll be into it for under $50 bucks now. Thanks! Wife & neighbors will appreciate it.


----------



## Heritiana (Jan 1, 2016)

Could someone tell me what is the # of the top bolt on Tecumseh 35056? Thanks


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

CO Snow said:


> Have tried a heavy dose of Loctite? Because of the high temp, you would probably need the red formula.


loctite red won't help stripped . helicoil time,


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Heritiana said:


> Could someone tell me what is the # of the top bolt on Tecumseh 35056? Thanks


Best not to hijack a thread for info on your problem, few viewers for your issue so it 's better to start your own thread. You also don't give enough info for an intelligent answer as there are a number of bolts in the various Tecumseh engines.


----------

